
Show HN: Kweb – A departure from “fat client” web frameworks - s4n1ty
http://docs.kweb.io/en/latest/intro.html
======
sansnomme
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19716696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19716696)

